# Jackson Michigan Sub work wanted or comapny to work for



## jo2fst4u (Dec 20, 2003)

I have a nice rig and am looking for some Sub work or comapny to work for.

Thanks
[email protected]
517-812-7464


----------



## jo2fst4u (Dec 20, 2003)

We have snow and if anyone needs any help give me a call

Jeff
517-812-7464


----------



## millenniumland (Feb 6, 2002)

*Looking for help in lansing this 2004-2005 season*

If your interested in working in the Okemos and Lansing area, give me a call at (517) 749-4550.

Thanks,
Kevin Kruizenga
Millennium Landscape and Lawncare Inc.


----------

